# I am starting Clomid tomorrow!!!Help!!!



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi, firstly I have to say this site is so wonderful, it has given me so much information,  and secondly i am due to start clomid tomorrow and i am a bit anxious as i have heard so much bad stuff about it, please please could anyone tell me when is the best time to take it,  and  do i still have to do the opk at the normal stage or earlier.  Does anyone know what is the average amount of follicles released with this product.

thankyou very much xx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the Clomid board! I have found it really helpful - hope you do too!

I was really anxious about taking Clomid and I have to say that it hasn't turned out as bad as I was expecting!  I reckon the best time to take it is at night before you go to bed because then you hopefully won't notice any side effects so much. The instructions on my pack say you can take it at any time of day.  While I'm taking the pills I wake up feeling groggy, headachy and very snappy but this eases as the day goes on. I've also had strong ovary pain but it is bearable.  This, my second month of Clomid has been better than the first, so if you do feel awful this month, you may not do the next.
I don't know about the opk as I don't bother with them!
Are you being scanned at all?  I was scanned the first month and they decided that it was the right dose for me so I;ve been told to take them for 6 months (I'm going to take a break after 3).  That;s all I can remember off the top of my head but there is lots of useful postings on here that explain things further. The thread about side effects is really useful.
Let me know how you go.
Vicster


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Vicster

Thanks for your reply hun, i am so so nervous about taking them but i am sure all will be ok,  I am not having any scans so i will just have to see what happens half way throu my cycle, fingers crossed

hh6134
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and welcome to the clomid boards.  I'm an honory clomid chick now, I finished clomid a month ago but I'm always around on here.  Its really not that bad, I'm sure you will cope with any s/e that clomid throws at you, best advice I could say is to take at night before bed and don't wait for the s/e. everyone is different, you might get little or none at all.  Best just worrying about them if and when they come.  You might ovulate earlier than is usual for you so bear that in mind if you are using opk's.  

Theres a clomid girls chat thread at the top of the page as well as a side effects listing and a 2ww thread if you want to talk to girls when your on your 2ww x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm the same as Flowerpot as nolonger on clomid - I stopped a year ago now and only took it for 6mths to boost (release more eggs) as I ovulate naturally.

There is no average amount of follicles that clomid will trigger...its all down to our individual bodies and how we respond...and each month can vary as well.  If you don't ovulate naturally then you may find that you only get 1 or 2 follicles mature, whereas if you ovulate naturally then clomid may help trigger more.  I responded well and released 2 or 3 eggs each month.

They like a follicle to be minimum of around 18mm before it ruptures to release an egg - this is so the egg is better quality & nice and healthy for fertilisation.

The side effects can vary month to month, person to person so what you experience one month may be completely different to the next.

Wishing you lots of luck
Take care
Natasha


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Most people seem to find taking the tablets at night reduces the side affects, but I found I couldn't sleep if I took them at night, so I took mine in the morning.  I can honestly say that every month was different, some I found hard, whilst others I hardly noticed I was on clomid.

Clomid worked for me twice, bad sadly I mc.

Good luck and I am sure you will fine and we can help you with any queries.

Tracy x


----------



## bambii9 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thanks for this thread, I start my Clomid tomorrow, I am making my way through the thread getting all the information i can.

Is it wise to take pain killers at the same time or does this not affect it?  I ask because I am on my period at the moment ( I have Endo)  And I take Tramadol (50) and Paracetomol (500/ when I am in alot of pain.  Should subside by tomorrow but if not?  

Take care girls xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi hh6134.....!!

Just wanted to say Hello and welcome to FF and the   world of clomid!!

I'm currently into my 5th clomid month with one last month to take before iui commences probably in April.  I have to say the s/e have been on and off for most of the 5 months ranging from headaches, strong ov cramps to spots and hot flushes but it's also amazing how fast this time has gone and all of the above has been bareable too   
I use OPK's from about cd 11 and usually got a positive surge around cd 15/16 quite consistently, i'm going to try charting my temps this month too as it's supposed to give a closer indication of ovulation.....

Try not to get too anxious about clomid chick and just remember there are loads of ladies available if you need advice or even just a general chat 

Take care 

Sam xx


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi to all who have replied to my question, thank you very much for your help, i have now taken my first clomid so roll on the s/e lol.    having a scan on the 15th to check my follicle/s growth.


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well hello again, i stated my clomid last night and all is ok so far,  fingers crossed for the rest of the time xx


----------



## Cat Lover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi HH6134, 

I am entering my 6th cycle of Clomid and I've not been too bad, side effects can vary from month to month, I usually get spots, I have been bloated but that was only on the 1st cycle, I have had headaches so I tend to take mine at night which alleviates those.

Try not to worry too much everyone is different, I see you're a Telford girl, me too, have you been to the support group? the next meeting is on 1st Feb at 7.30 at the PRH if your interested, it's a chance to meet others in the same boat at varying stages of TTC.

Good luck x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello,
Don't really need to say anything, the other ladies have got it covered I think! I just wanted to add my support, I am on 50mg clomid, this is my 2nd cycle and it is so much better than the first! I have been taking the   pills before bed this time, whereas I took them in the morning last time. Taking them at night has given me some incredibly vivid dreams (I already have weird dreams anyway but the clomid seems to have amplified them!) I've had a few hot flushes and some headaches this time round, but thats about it. So if your first cycle is a bit horrible (you are bound to be looking out for every twinge and side effect anyway because its your first time- I know I did, I got quite obsessed!) persavere, in my experience it gets a hell of a lot better!
Good luck girls!!
Wendy
XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bambii - just seen your question. I take Tramadol for AF pain too and took them at the same time as Clomid with no problems x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Welcome all the new lovely ladies. 

I have taken clomid on and off for approx 18 cycles and I have just taken my first cycle this year after a 12 month break. It has been a shock to the system even after all the times I have taken it in the past.

but stay positive ladies I have a wonderful daughter born after 5 months on clomid. so it can make your dreams come true

Good Luck

Scratch xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi there how didyou get on with the clomid? i nhave had it b4 and didnt have any probs.good luck.x


----------



## bambii9 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,
Just wanted to say that I have now completed my 5 days of taking clomid for the first time.  Thankfully, apart from the odd Jekyll and Hyde moment I am fine.  Back to work.
Just got to have some of 'the sex'  now and see what happens I guess.

Good luck to all xx

Lynda xx


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello ladies,  just wanted to say, i am going for my 10 day scan tommorrow morning to see what my follys are doing,  I finished my course of clomid last week with no noticeable side effects,  bit worried i may not ovulate but i am sure i will find out tommorow if there are any follicles at least. and way fingers crossed and i will let you know how many and the size of my follicles.

HH6134 xx


----------

